
The Problems with the Internet of Things - tiniuclx
https://www.cascoda.com/the-problems-with-the-internet-of-things/
======
dubyabee2
So your post raises correct problems. However your solution is "Use my
technology" and use Google "Let's be evil" software. Another example of a
Marketing that plagues our industry.

